# Departamento (catastro)



## nuri148

¡Buenos días!

Tengo la duda de cómo traducir "departamento" al inglés, entendido como cada una de las entidades (piso, local, trastero...) en las que se divide una propiedad horizontal. ¿Sería "department" o hay algún término específico?

¡Muchas gracias desde ya!


----------



## Bevj

¿Nos das un ejemplo específico, por favor?
Nunca he oído esto en España.
Desde luego, _department_ no es.


----------



## nuri148

En un edificio de viviendas. Por catastro, a cada vivienda, cada local comercial o cada plaza de parking del edificio le corresponde un número de departamento. Por ej, en un edificio de dos pisos por planta más un local comercial abajo, el local sería el dpto 1, el 1º 1ª es el dpto 2, el 1º 2ª es el dpto 3, etc.


----------



## Bevj

Gracias.
En BrE, diría units.
Mira el párrafo 11 en esta página como ejemplo.
Habla de  
sub-division of a single *unit* into numerous separated *units*, or a combination of several *units* into a single *unit*


----------



## nuri148

That seems to be it! Gracias a ti!


----------



## Pablo75

Hola nuri148 / Bevj

Creo que puede haber alguna confusión con la pregunta. Departamento no es un término técnico sino del lenguaje común.

En el lenguaje técnico (agrimensura y catastro, Argentina), en una subdivisión de propiedad, cada nueva propiedad menor se denomina *unidad (de dominio)*; en una subdivisión de propiedad bajo el régimen de propiedad horizontal (o condominio), cada nueva propiedad menor se denomina *unidad de dominio exclusivo*, abreviadamente *unidad *o *ph*, sea una unidad para uso residencial (departamento), comercial (local), de estacionamiento (cochera), etc. Se aclara de dominio exclusivo ya que hay otras superficies de uso común. Su traduccción *unit* es la que te ofrece Bevj. 

En el lenguaje común, llamamos un *departamento* a cada unidad habitacional en un edificio residencial multifamiliar. La traducción es la que da el diccionario WR:

*departamento*_nm_ (tipo de vivienda) (_US_) *apartment* _n  / _ (_UK_) *flat* _n
_
Saludos


----------



## Quirce

El _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas _indica que, en España, _*apartamento*_ es una vivienda independiente en un edificio de pisos, pero que en gran parte de América se prefiere el término _*departamento*_.
En inglés, apartment/flat, como dice Pablo 75


----------



## Bevj

Sí,  pero aquí no estamos hablando de _apartamentos_, sino de unidades de ocupación.
Se está usando la palabra _departamento_ con una definición distinta.


----------



## Quirce

Bevj said:


> Sí,  pero aquí no estamos hablando de _apartamentos_, sino de unidades de ocupación.
> Se está usando la palabra _departamento_ con una definición distinta.


Ups! You're right!


----------



## TitoHL

Confirmando lo expuesto por Pablo75, en la Ley de Copropiedad chilena se ocupa el término "unidad" para referirse, ya sea a un departamento (residencial u oficina), local comercial, estacionamiento o bodega. Por otra parte, los "espacios comunes" como pasillos, ascensores, escaleras, salas de reunión o eventos, gimnasio, terraza, patios, piscina, lavandería, estacionamientos de visitas, etc. son propiedad de la comunidad del edificio.


----------

